# Powered By Pacemaker



## deanbo1999 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi my name is Dean Bickmore and I have a pacemaker.  I joined the site to learn more about bodybuilding and the proper way to diet.  The real struggle for me was finding a doctor that would be willing to work with me providing me advice when training.  I have to be very careful when I train not going to deep putting to much stress on my leads.   I was very lucky in locating a doctor who specializes in Sports Medicine.  Giving her the ability to monitor my lifting and stretching techniques when weight training.  Over time any additional stress on a lead can create a fracture resulting in surgery to remove the defective lead.  I have a link to her site if you need help with a sports injury or if you happen to have a pacemaker like me.  Dr. Michele Neil http://www.drmicheleneil.com/ without her I wouldn???t be here she is not only my doctor she is my friend.  

I am very excited about being here and part of the community I am looking forward to learning from each one of you.  I know the knowledge I will gain from all of you will help me get to the place I want to be in my training.  

Thanks, Dean.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome to IM, your Dr is ripped up lady.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2007)

deanbo1999 welcome to IM!


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome Dean.


----------

